# PLEASE HELP! I have a Sanyo Z-3 issue



## coello4 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello,

My Sanyo Z-3 is four yrs old and has been running great. The bulb warning lite gad been going on recently so I just replaced the bulb reset the bulb hour counter and cleaned the unit. However, since I did that it still keeps shutting itself off without any warning. Has anyone experienced this or have any knowledge of similar issue??

I would greatly appreciate any assistance.

Thanks,
Ignacio


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I had the same problem with my Optoma and it was a bad bulb. I would exchange it. It could be a ballast problem but you can cross that road later if need be. Hopefully the bulb came with a warranty. Also if you still have the old bulb you might try it again and see if the problem goes away and if it does then the new bulb is the problem. IMO.


----------



## coello4 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi TC,

Thanks for the quick response. Yes the bulb has a warranty, but how do I know if it actually is the bulb? Is there a way to confirm? Should I just send it back anyway?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well to be honest I don't know of a way to confirm but if you put your old bulb back and it works then that would definitley point in that direction.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thread moved to Home Theater Projectors.


----------



## coello4 (Jul 12, 2009)

Great idea TC, I'll start there.

Thanks for your help
Ignacio


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just double check that the fan is working as well, it will shut down the projector if it gets to hot. You may have accidentally disconnected the fan when you changed the bulb out.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Clean the filter!!


----------

